

Show HN: Easily see and choose Adobe's Webfonts - peterchon
http://peterchondesign.com/adobe-webfonts.html
I got tired of looking at Adobe's Webfonts one by one, so I complied it to a list.
======
michaelpinto
This is pretty darn useful — thank you! Although it's sad that Adobe can't do
anything this clean and simple: Every page they put up with jammed with
marketing gibberish.

~~~
peterchon
I don't blame them - they are "for-profit" after all.

~~~
michaelpinto
That's not it — good marketing communicates what you want to say — adobe is
terrible at this. When I first read their web page I had no clue what it was
about, I then had to come across an article on a blog that clearly explained
it in one simple headline.

~~~
peterchon
I agree, I'm just saying that marketing department usually wants to throw as
much tactical words at the users as possible.

